# Beethoven and the Coen Brothers



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

This is the brief opening titles sequence of "The Man Who Wasn't There" - an absolutely superb film by Joel and Ethan Coen. They used the middle movement of the "Archduke Trio" of LvB for the opening credits, and pepper the film with Beethoven piano sonatas. It's a fabulous film which I highly recommend!!

http://www.anyclip.com/movies/the-man-who-wasnt-there/


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> This is the brief opening titles sequence of "The Man Who Wasn't There" - an absolutely superb film by Joel and Ethan Coen. They used the middle movement of the "Archduke Trio" of LvB for the opening credits, and pepper the film with Beethoven piano sonatas. It's a fabulous film which I highly recommend!!
> 
> http://www.anyclip.com/movies/the-man-who-wasnt-there/


Thanks for the tip. Your link is insufficiently add free, but I intend to investigate elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry, it's the only link I could find!! And it does have other sequences in the film to whet the appetite. Actually, it is photographed in B&W by the great Roger Deakins and is a film noir, with the usual Coen comedy and lots of Hollywood film references. I don't know why it isn't discussed more frequently as, IMO, it's their masterpiece. And Beethoven shows what a broad cultural taste these two film-makers have.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> Sorry, it's the only link I could find!! And it does have other sequences in the film to whet the appetite. Actually, it is photographed in B&W by the great Roger Deakins and is a film noir, with the usual Coen comedy and lots of Hollywood film references. I don't know why it isn't discussed more frequently as, IMO, it's their masterpiece. And Beethoven shows what a broad cultural taste these two film-makers have.


Without appetite whetting, based solely on your recommendation, I have ordered a copy. Don't be alarmed, I won't castigate you if I don't like it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Obviously a man of taste!! It's a listening-type film as much as anything, with a great (and often ironic) script. You'll see a very iconic shot during the film and I wouldn't mind if you got back to me telling me which one you think it is, once you've seen it. But the look of the film is stunning, just beautiful - like rich chocolate and velvet, is the best way I can describe the lighting and photography. What I love about the Coens is their understated humour and listen out for Billy Bob Thornton's voice-over. Just wonderful. Enjoy it. Warning: non-linear narrative, so one can become confused.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

/\ You are whetting. I am not afraid of confusion; quite used to it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

I watched the first half of it again yesterday. It is slow, which puts people off, but the acting is magnificent. Billy Bob Thornton, James Gandolfini, Frances McDormand and the others - simply stunning. These are amongst the very best actors working in the US today. And the lovely 'references' to other films, "Citizen Kane" and "To Kill a Mockingbird" just to name two. The non-linear narration starts about halfway into the film. And the Coens use temporal and spacial relationships essentially to flesh out character. Enjoy.


----------

